
Guys, here's what it's actually like to be a woman - BatFastard
http://observer.com/2015/10/guys-heres-what-its-actually-like-to-be-a-woman/
======
outsidetheparty
Gonna go out on a limb here and suggest that the author of "The Definitive
Book of Pick-Up Lines" and "Belligerence and Debauchery: The Tucker Max
Stories," champion of the first amendment primarily by being such a jerk that
he keeps getting sued and picketed by feminist groups, is maybe not the best
source of information on what it's actually like to be a woman

~~~
Vaskivo
That's hilarious!

I know Tucker Max has popularized "fratire"[0]. I see all of his works as
satire. But is OP's post serious? Or maybe the post is satire and the rest of
his work is serious.

I think the truth is that both are satire. And I have to admit it makes a lot
more confortable with OP's post.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fratire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fratire)

~~~
outsidetheparty
What do you see Tucker Max as satirizing? Himself? As far as I can tell he's
pure PUA sleazebag and always has been.

------
J_Darnley
> [Y]ou could be Jack Ryan, Jack Sparrow, or Jack the Ripper. Any one of those
> is equally likely.

What kind of paranoid or hell world is this supposed woman living in where 1
in 3 men is a violent slasher?

~~~
panglott
To be far, this is a world where 1 in 3 men is a secret agent, and the rest
are insouciant pirates.

Jack World sounds like a pretty interesting place.

~~~
joshguthrie
[http://www.amazon.com/I-Am-Jack-Susanne-
Gervay/dp/1582462860](http://www.amazon.com/I-Am-Jack-Susanne-
Gervay/dp/1582462860)

Poor Jack can't catch a break!

------
cheez
Of all the "men should do X" articles on the internet, this sucks the least.
To those concerned about women seeing them as violent, I give you a text
between a woman I dated and myself, a year or so after. This is the context of
another woman saying she is scared of me.

[http://imgur.com/BmbrRMc](http://imgur.com/BmbrRMc)

It's frustrating as fuck, believe me. But it is what it is.

------
walrus
I don't know what world the authors of this piece live in, but I'm glad I'm
not a part of it.

~~~
EliRivers
Perhaps you live in it but you just don't notice.

